# Best Sunscreen for a Caribbean vacation? Share your experience!



## Mac-Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking for an excellent sunscreen for a Caribbean vacation. I usually use Shiseido as it features not only a high SPF (above 50), but the product range also contains an eye cream and a lip balm to give extra protection for those delicate part. It's also waterproof, which is important. For reference, I'm NW15-20, fairly pale during the winter, though I can get a tan in the summer.

  	If you have a favorite sunscreen, I'd love to hear about it. I'm considering different option depending on activities (pool, watersports, outings, etc.). I look forward to read about your experience with various sunscreens.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Dec 15, 2011)

I like SolarexMD Invisible Matte Zinc for outdoor activities. It feels rather thick in consistency, so for that reason I do not like it for everyday use. It is definitely reliable, since it kept me sunburn-free after an 8 mile hike. We got soaked hiking around a waterfall and the Invisible Zinc Matte withstood that really well, too.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm a huge love of Kiehl's sunblock.  I love that you can put your foundation on over it and it doesn't leave you really oily.  And with me being dark-skinned, I do not have the white cast on my face after applying this sunblock.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I ended up with buying Shiseido and Clinique. I like the formula of the Shiseido sun eye cream and the Clinique sun series (for the face as well for the body) seems to go well with make up (= non greasy). Both sink into my skin really well w/o leaving an oily film.


----------



## anne082 (Feb 21, 2012)

Clinique: Body/Face Cream SPF 40 UVA/UVB (higher spf's available but not in switzerland)
  	La Roche-Posay Anthelios XL Lait SPF 60
  	I don't find it to be greasy, these two worked well as it should and my body and face was not burned at all.


----------

